# Top shot review



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. Got a chance to shoot my top shot today, had a blast???? Put some 1632 tubes on and hung a can in the catch box.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Sounds like a great time, Tag!

Which color did you get? Gloss or Matte finish?

Mine is black and glossy. I've always liked shooting it, although I usually have flatbands on it.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice tag!! I like that little shooter .. I own the orange one 

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have the black one I’m thinking Christmas presents‍♂ for a couple people when I went to Pocket Predators website, I couldn’t believe the Top Shot was still at a very affordable price for such a great quality slingshot.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I have a matte orange one. Love it. Currently have some tubes on mine, set up for lightweight ammo.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I ordered two more top shots so if someone stops by and wants to shoot, I will have an easy to shoot slingshot for them. I also buy multiple other items if I find something I really like, just in case they change the pattern or material, for a new and improved design. I’m not suggesting Bill will change anything on the Top Shot, I’m just weird on certain things ok Im weird on a lot of things, but Im comfortable with it‍♂


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Another thing CJW told me was to give a slingshot ample time before I made my final decision as to whether I liked it or not.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Now that looks like it would be the perfect slingbow!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

have a green one with looped tubes. i like the frame.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I recently received a black Topshot. I had to order it from Pro Shot in the UK in order to get a black one! Only red and orange were available directly from PP. I tried it with looped 2040 and single 2040. I get better results with the looped. It's a fun slingshot.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

I was very late the the party getting a Top Shot. In fact they were the last slingshots I bought from Pocket Predator. I already had multiple copies of almost all other shapes before I bought a Top Shot. For some reason I can't fully explain the looks just didn't do it for me. I think part of the reason it didn't appeal to me was I have been shooting exclusively flats and the duel use capability had zero appeal to me until recently. I read enough reviews from people that had it and liked it, I finally caved in and bought two black ones while they still had black in stock. Today it's out of stock in all colors. I've recently started using looped tubes a lot and tying my own from 1632, 1636 and 2040 to lengths that work for me. Now that I'm using looped tubes, this model has a lot more appeal to me. In fact I have yet to try tubes with one so that's on my to do list this week.

I expect I'll use 1632s and the slightly bigger GZK 1636s. Both are heavy enough for 3/8" steel and both make for a nice light draw. I may or may not try 2040s as power or distance is not my goal. Fun shooting is my goal and I think the smaller tube sizes would be the most fun and certainly the easiest to shoot. Now that looped tubes have entered into my shooting I'll get the duel use out of the Top Shot that makes it so appealing to many if not most that own it.

Like most Pocket Predator fans, I'm anxiously waiting to see if Bill adds more models the the molded line and if so what they are. If he does and it has any appeal to me at all I'm grabbing one or more as soon as possible.


----------

